
Seattle is building more apartments from 2015-2020 than in the previous 50 yrs - DoreenMichele
https://mobile.twitter.com/ByRosenberg/status/1011305121290940416
======
marssaxman
It's about time. We've been holding development far below population growth
for years, and we have the sprawling suburbs you'd expect as a result. Even
this seemingly dramatic building spurt won't catch us up with expected
population increase! But it's an improvement.

------
olskool
The quoted article also says that 25% of downtown area apts are currently
vacant.

